
OpenStreetMap plugin for Unreal Engine 4 - mariuz
https://github.com/ue4plugins/StreetMap
======
stephengillie
And thus we get VR games like Slenderman stalking you, on the streets of your
home town! Or GTA 6 - Your City. ARK or Day Z, but set in actual Detroit. Oh,
what amazing gaming possibilities this unlocks.

And hopefully, self driving cars and quadcopters and other drone robots can
use a 3d model of a city, to better navigate the real world. How about
teaching a self driving car, with the GTA 6 - Your City game?

~~~
PrimeDirective
GTA My City would be an awesome game!

~~~
simonh
There were a handful of driving games set in real cities back when GTA 3 came
out, but they died because real cities aren't designed for fun game play. It's
interesting for like 5 minutes but then you start looking for something to
actually do.

------
mvexel
The export function on osm.org is a pretty expensive operation on the live
database and not the best way to download OSM XML data for most people. If
you're looking for a city-sized extract, [https://mapzen.com/data/metro-
extracts/](https://mapzen.com/data/metro-extracts/) is a good source. They
have pre-built ones for commonly requested areas, or you can select your own
bounding box.

~~~
rmc
There's also the continent/country/state level extracts on Geofabrik:
[http://download.geofabrik.de/](http://download.geofabrik.de/)

Or you can use osmosis to cut a file down to any arbitrary area:
[https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Osmosis](https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Osmosis)

------
anthk
That will be doable soon for Flightgear. It already supports OSGEarth:

[http://wiki.flightgear.org/Building_FlightGear_with_osgEarth...](http://wiki.flightgear.org/Building_FlightGear_with_osgEarth_Integration)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oe0kHoEtvYA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oe0kHoEtvYA)

------
karussell
Reminds me about this: SuperTuxKart

SuperTuxKart is a free, open-source racing game. This page is about generating
3D levels for the game, using OpenStreetMap data.

[http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/SuperTuxKart](http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/SuperTuxKart)

[https://youtu.be/smf9OCVzwMo?t=1212](https://youtu.be/smf9OCVzwMo?t=1212)

~~~
Miraculess
Mother of god, I _need_ to be able to race in STK in my area. I could race to
a new destination before driving there, to ensure I don't get lost; kinda like
that feature in Google Earth.

------
Qantourisc
Before people get all excited: OpenStreetMap barely contains any 3D data. You
can get a layout, and guess the height of the houses, if not tagged/stored in
OSM, and they usually are not.

~~~
smcl
So OSM doesn't have much 3D data _now_ but I wonder if maybe that'll change if
this sorta thing takes off. If the interface for contributing 3D data (terrain
and buildings, say) is well done, and plugins and libraries start to get
support then we could see some of the larger cities filling out pretty
quickly.

~~~
maxerickson
There isn't really support for terrain in OSM. But there probably shouldn't
be, there's not really any good way to collect a little bit of elevation data.

~~~
microcolonel
For what it's worth, most GPS chips report elevation (however accurate or
inaccurate that may be). It could be as "simple" as using the elevation data
in the existing traces, assuming they didn't strip that or fail to save it.

Then again, for common elevation data, there are loads of other good sources
which can be used in conjunction with OSM, not sure about licensing though.

~~~
rkda
The problem with elevations from GPS chips are that they are ellipsoidal
heights, that is the height from the surface of the ellipsoid used to model
the earth. This can be very far from the elevation referred from mean sea
level. I think SRTM is still the best way to get elevation data as mentioned
by other commenters.

~~~
microcolonel
That explains a lot! After looking at some traces I started to suspect the
same. I guess I should've RTFM.

------
d33
> Keep in mind that many locations may have limited information about building
> geometry. In particular, the heights of buildings may be missing or
> incorrect in many cities.

How do they figure out the building heights at all then?

~~~
bjacobel
High-resolution LiDAR and IFSAR. You can download some US elevation data for
free from the USGS[1], other countries may have similar datasets available.

[1]:
[https://viewer.nationalmap.gov/basic/?basemap=b1&category=ne...](https://viewer.nationalmap.gov/basic/?basemap=b1&category=ned,nedsrc&title=3DEP%20View)

~~~
gtvwill
Australia has a high res lidar available for free, about 300gb, I've been
wanting to import it into blender but need a new hdd/more space to do it.

I think the data was found here [http://www.ga.gov.au/scientific-
topics/national-location-inf...](http://www.ga.gov.au/scientific-
topics/national-location-information/digital-elevation-data)

~~~
Maxious
[http://elevation.fsdf.org.au/](http://elevation.fsdf.org.au/) is starting to
get data from LIDAR on a more local level, NSW/Sydney has some point cloud
data up (presumably not just elevation but buildings/man made structures?)
with more coming online every month until July 2018

------
thomasdd
Looks cool to me. A Quake/Unreal-like 3D-game, with realworld maps, could be
cool :)

------
dleslie
Would assets built upon the exported XML be considered an "adapted database"
in the license terms?

~~~
carussell
The decision for the OSM license switch was a questionable one. If you're in
the US, the (federal) copyright statutes contain no sui generis provisions for
databases. I.e., there is effectively on copyright protection for the kinds of
things you'll be pulling from OSM, so long as you can guarantee that the data
you're pulling is limited to the attributes that wouldn't meet the threshold
for creativity. This includes all the boring but most useful stuff:
coordinates, dimensions, building height, street layout.

This is not legal advice.

~~~
Doctor_Fegg
The Open Database Licence (as used by OSM) is expressly a contract as well as
a copyright and database rights licence, so it applies in the US even when
copyright doesn't. (I'm choosing not to pronounce here on whether applying
copyleft/share-alike to geodata is a good idea...)

~~~
icebraining
IANAL, but seems doubtful that they can enforce that contract; some servers
(that the OSM project links to) don't even mention it when you download the
files, let alone require an explicit mark of your agreement.

Copyright is different, in the sense that in the absence of a license, the
default terms in the law actually prohibit one from copying stuff, hence one
can't claim ignorance.

~~~
Doctor_Fegg
Enforceability of clickwrap is a long-disputed topic. But I think it's fair to
say that anyone who intentionally disrespects the wishes of the volunteers who
are providing them with the best source of free geodata in the world is a
first-rate idiot.

------
gravypod
Does UE4 support paging landscape?

~~~
snuxoll
Yes, a UE4 world can be divided into a grid and the engine will manage
loading/unloading areas as necessary. There's a caveat with this however, as
each segment is effectively a separate level so you have basically no choice
but to import your terrain as a chunked hieghtmap instead of using the terrain
tool as meshes can't span multiple levels.

------
napsterbr
We are doing something like this for hackerexperience.com :) hope to see more
games with real world interaction!

------
orblivion
I would love to try this on for size just as a desktop application for
practical puposes. Would be nicer under a freely licensed engine though.

------
dbg31415
The next installment of XCOM is going to be sweet!

------
agumonkey
Any similar thing for Valve Counter Strike engine (whatever it is)?

~~~
lucb1e
That's the Source engine. As far as I know it's not open source. It's a very
heavily modified quake 3 engine if I remember correctly, so you could get the
open source ioquake3 (or with media, since ioquake3 is just the source code
without any game sprites/sounds/etc.: Open Arena) and work in there.

------
appleflaxen
Start the countdown to moral panic about the opensource first-person shooter
that is set in Washington DC, NYC, or Chicago, and which is contributing to
gun violence.

------
out_of_protocol
_Unreal_ Engine 4, not Unread.

~~~
anotheryou
I was really excited, sounded so promising :)

------
tantalor
Have any example renders?

~~~
twic
Here's a brief flyover and zoom out of Brooklyn:

[https://twitter.com/mike_fricker/status/809221803931484161](https://twitter.com/mike_fricker/status/809221803931484161)

